# Ice on the road!



## jonny jeez (15 Jan 2016)

Fellow Commuters (or in fact anyone who rides in the cold hours).Be warned.... Black Ice has reached as far south as London. 

Admittedly, as the streets are paved with Gold down here, its a little easier to see but I was caught out yesterday Morning when my front wheel just "went" from under whilst I braked gently, on a straight, for a bend...all very low speed and I kept it upright, but put my back out a bit keeping balance.

Never lost it due to ice before, was a bit shocked.

Keep safe out there and perhaps stick to the busy roads.


----------



## NorthernDave (15 Jan 2016)

Glad you're OK and avoided a spill.

Must admit I was planning to get out for a couple of hours tomorrow morning, but having seen the forecast I'm having second thoughts...
Sub-zero temperatures until lunchtime(!) and a yellow warning for ice means that going out on a road bike with semi-slick tyres might be "interesting" on mainly ungritted country roads.


----------



## YahudaMoon (15 Jan 2016)

I read the weather report every day for cycling

Braved it today though its time for my commute change from a bicycle to the train

Its just not worth it, be careful people


----------



## potsy (15 Jan 2016)

Yep, went down today on an icy patch as I was turning a right hand corner.
Studded tyres on now and can stay on til April .


----------



## mjr (15 Jan 2016)

jonny jeez said:


> Never lost it due to ice before, was a bit shocked.


Really?  My winter schooldays out in the countryside were spent wondering which corner I was going to be sliding off on when, not if  How different London is! 

Back then, I only had one bike, so gritted routes as much as possible, lower tyre pressures, no sudden movements and if I thought I might be on ice, go straight and pray... worked most of the time. Now I can borrow a MTB with wide studded tyres if I need to go out when ice is likely.

When I fell on an icy corner a couple of years ago and slid down the road, it was upsetting because that was my first (and still only) new new bike and it had never really crashed that badly before, but generally I was like a bowl of petunias: "Oh no, not again" 

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HF_GO5Pnpk0


----------



## Racing roadkill (15 Jan 2016)

It was all over the place this morning. I employed the 'spot ice, pedal like mad, stop pedalling, and hang on for dear life' approach. I got a couple of wide slides, but didn't hit the deck.


----------



## crazyjoe101 (15 Jan 2016)

I was out last night with a clubmate and when we got up the hills there was a fair amount of ice. "Be careful, there's ice" he says as he flies off down the hill as I follow at about half the speed, I'm not very good at corners at the best of times!


----------



## cyberknight (15 Jan 2016)

Roads were covered in a good layer of frost this morning, no gritters had been out so i took it very steady.


----------



## marshmella (15 Jan 2016)

jonny jeez said:


> Fellow Commuters (or in fact anyone who rides in the cold hours).Be warned.... Black Ice has reached as far south as London.
> 
> Admittedly, as the streets are paved with Gold down here, its a little easier to see but I was caught out yesterday Morning when my front wheel just "went" from under whilst I braked gently, on a straight, for a bend...all very low speed and I kept it upright, but put my back out a bit keeping balance.
> 
> ...


Seems that black ice has migrated 150 miles south since i came off in West Bromwich on Wednesday


----------



## Donger (15 Jan 2016)

This weekend two years ago I came off .... on ice. This weekend last year I came off again at almost the same place .... on ice. That time I took two other riders down with me. I will be going out again this weekend. Do you think they'd mind if I pre-booked an ambulance?


----------



## Hyslop (15 Jan 2016)

Glad youre OK,I had this bright idea,given the sunny start to the day,that I might take the bike out this afternoon.Then, I slipped as I walked out of the gate and onto the path-perhaps not then thinks I. Take care,you have much more in the way of traffic to contend with than I and we could do with you staying with us


----------



## Hyslop (15 Jan 2016)

Oops!


----------



## Buck (15 Jan 2016)

I've decided no outdoor rides this weekend 

Zwift + Turbo Trainer =  Happy 



(So glad I bought the TT and using it even more than I thought I would)


----------



## Pat "5mph" (15 Jan 2016)

jonny jeez said:


> Fellow Commuters (or in fact anyone who rides in the cold hours).Be warned.... Black Ice has reached as far south as London.


Wanna go for a ride here in Glasgow?


----------



## derrick (15 Jan 2016)

So do i set my alarm clock for the morning club ride? 1 degree at 9am.


----------



## Tommy2 (16 Jan 2016)

I went down in my work car park last week, didn't see any frost and no damage done, very low speed and a slight turn the front wheel just went and I was flapping about trying to get up before anyone saw, fotunatley nobody has access to the cameras either.


----------



## DWiggy (16 Jan 2016)

Mainly use the rear brake when possible ice, when that front goes...it just goes, your on the deck before you know what happened!


----------



## Milkfloat (16 Jan 2016)

Just heading out now, decided to go mud plugging on my MTB rather than risk the roads.


----------



## cyberknight (16 Jan 2016)

-3 here atm , roads still ungritted .
Popped down to collect a parcel from the post office and the car park was an ice rink.


----------



## mjr (16 Jan 2016)

cyberknight said:


> -3 here atm , roads still ungritted .
> Popped down to collect a parcel from the post office and the car park was an ice rink.


The problem then tends to be motorists who persist in driving on the stuff. I was once walking (with sharp hill walkingstick) downhill past a crossroads that was completely iced over - really obvious compacted polished snow, white and shiny - where a taxi driver was attempting to turn right and going nowhere but giving it the beans and spinning like crazy. If his tyres had bitten at any point, pedestrians would probably have been seriously injured. Fortunately, he gave it a rest before that happened and slowly slid off into a verge where he was pushed out.


----------



## User33236 (16 Jan 2016)

YahudaMoon said:


> I read the weather report every day for cycling.


I read the weather too, on Wednesday moring; even went out to kept roads were ok.

Well they were ok till I was turning right 200 metres from my home. It was then that I hit black ice and came down. Still couldn't clearly see the ice on the road when I got back up.

Whilst at the hospital on Wednesday, and again yesterday, There a handful of other rides who had come off too.

Olease be careful out the everyone.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Jan 2016)

Just not worth it unless you have studs and it is essential that you commute by bike. Apart from yourself, what if a car can't take a bend and takes you out that way.

On the subject of drivers I also find it a bit scary how many don't seem to have a clue how to drive on ice and snow. As said above, you see them sitting spinning with the engine revving its head off and the car going nowhere.


----------



## MiK1138 (16 Jan 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Wanna go for a ride here in Glasgow?


My Commute in to work this morning was SKATETASTIC, Stay Glassy Glasgow


----------



## cosmicbike (16 Jan 2016)

I drove to work yesterday, not something I normally do but I did my metric 50 for the month on Thursday so needed the break. Ride in this morning was ok, frosty on the side roads but the main roads to Heathrow and the perimeter road had all been gritted, good for staying upright, but will need to keep on top of bike cleaning for the next few months.


----------



## Andrew_P (16 Jan 2016)

The first 11 miles of my commute are on main roads normally well used 24 hours a day and gritted. The last 4 are on country lanes which are exposed to the wind with miles of fields either side. They are my favourite until winter strikes. If it is 1.5 degrees on the Garmin when I arrive at the start of the 4 miles by the middle it is below zero. I had been oblivious to this for two years other than feeling a chill on my legs until one year I was cycling merrily on my way and had seen two cars in ditches in the first two miles and that didn't really register. I then turned the corner and there was carnage on the road Police ambulance and four cars the copper waved me to a stop I noticed a slippy surface only at this point and he was amazed I had got down the road or I was even attempting it. I got off the bike and could barely stop myself slipping over. 

I now do not ride it if the Garmin is below 2 degrees on the first part, more in fear of the cars than the bike!


----------



## ufkacbln (16 Jan 2016)

Recumbent trike... sorted


----------



## mjr (16 Jan 2016)

Cunobelin said:


> Recumbent trike... sorted


Then you can play...

View: https://youtu.be/LC_faxbc0Ow

(HT @mrandmrspoves )


----------



## Donger (16 Jan 2016)

In last year's edition of the Jack&Grace Cotton Memorial Audax near Bristol (which takes place again next week), there were stretches of 1 or 2 km where there was solid ice across the road and it was carnage. 250 cyclists on narrow country lanes with no pavements. 

What I remember most from the experience was walking very gingerly at the side of the road, pushing my bike and trying my best not to slip, while a succession of Range Rovers, Landrovers etc all towing horse boxes sped by at 30-40mph in the opposite direction - only about a foot or two away from a procession of highly vulnerable cyclists either cycling or ,like me, walking. I think they might have been late for a hunt or a point to point event..... or something else horsey that was more important than my life. One tumble from any of us and they would have driven straight over us. No doubt about it. Unbelievable disregard for human life.


----------



## ufkacbln (16 Jan 2016)

... or go to extremes

Recumbent trike cycled to the South Pole!


----------



## Accy cyclist (16 Jan 2016)

I'm tempted to go for a ride. I haven't been out on the bike since Wednesday. If i take it easy i should be ok....i think.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Jan 2016)

Well that answers my query. I was due for a 20 miler tomorrow and was just discussing the sense/danger etc when I saw this post. I hear my excercise bike calling 
I (and my wife) thank you for this post.


----------



## glenn forger (16 Jan 2016)

Bloke at work came off his bike and it ran him over with the snow tyres on, poor chap:


----------



## Banjo (16 Jan 2016)

Used to hope for the best when it was icy then I visited someone in the hip fracture ward.The screams from grown men undergoing physio made me think is it worth it.


----------



## Milkfloat (16 Jan 2016)

Well after this morning slogging through foot deep mud, I now remember why I stopped bothering 5 years ago. I think I was too optimistic with my route, when I finally got on solid ground it was fine, but the swampy mud was no fun at all.


----------



## Banjo (16 Jan 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> Well after this morning slogging through foot deep mud, I now remember why I stopped bothering 5 years ago. I think I was too optimistic with my route, when I finally got on solid ground it was fine, but the swampy mud was no fun at all.



At least mud gives you a soft landing if you come off


----------



## HLaB (16 Jan 2016)

The roads here were mostly dry, so ice wasn't really an issue; tomorrow might be different :-/


----------



## Pat "5mph" (16 Jan 2016)

Snow, snow, lots'a snow!
Will post pics on my ride today thread


----------



## ColinJ (16 Jan 2016)

Banjo said:


> At least mud gives you a soft landing if you come off


Not if it is frozen solid!

I'm nervous about a 100 km ride I have planned for tomorrow. I like hills and lanes but I had better avoid them and stick to busier valley roads which should have been gritted and kept clear.


----------



## ufkacbln (16 Jan 2016)

Banjo said:


> Used to hope for the best when it was icy then I visited someone in the hip fracture ward.The screams from grown men undergoing physio made me think is it worth it.



Totally OT...


There are people who would pay for such a service


----------



## cosmicbike (16 Jan 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Snow, snow, lots'a snow!
> Will post pics on my ride today thread


 We're due some down here tonight, circa 1 - 3 cm, so the South will be at a standstill tomorrow! Suspect the van will be pressed into action at 0600hrs tomorrow, not riding in snow!


----------



## snorri (16 Jan 2016)

Cunobelin said:


> Totally OT...
> There are people who would pay for such a service



You mean like the BUPA patients?.


----------



## ufkacbln (16 Jan 2016)

snorri said:


> You mean like the BUPA patients?.



My biggest pain in the arse....

Patients who see a consultant privately then expect all the tests and scans on the NHS before seeing the consultant again privately

Sorry -but you are either one or the other, you cannot dip in and out when it suits


----------



## ColinJ (16 Jan 2016)

ColinJ said:


> Not if it is frozen solid!
> 
> I'm nervous about a 100 km ride I have planned for tomorrow. I like hills and lanes but I had better avoid them and stick to busier valley roads which should have been gritted and kept clear.


Littgull and I have seen sense! We have postponed our ride until the threat of ice has receded. I'm going out dog walking instead.


----------



## Dogtrousers (16 Jan 2016)

I've decided to call off tomorrow's ride. Snow and minus temperatures forecast. I bet it won't be all that bad, but I'm not risking it. I've had one off recently, I don't want another. And I wouldn't mind a lie in if I'm honest with myself.


----------



## mjr (16 Jan 2016)

I wimped out of today's group ride but they all stayed upright so I'm not sure that was the right decision but heck, my drive and the way to the main road were still frozen when I'd have had to leave.


----------



## vickster (16 Jan 2016)

Sleeting now in Sutton and 2 deg according to my car, no way I'm going out on a bike tomorrow


----------



## tallliman (17 Jan 2016)

Thin layer of snow tonight in the Midlands. Turbo is calling tomorrow I feel.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (17 Jan 2016)

From my window it looks like the snow frozen solid now, riding to the velodrome tomorrow where we have booked a taster session.
No doubt I will fall off the fixie, never used cleats either before, so it will be an experience.
Thanks to my ice spikers I will not fall off on the ride to there


----------



## Kevoffthetee (17 Jan 2016)

I made a decision not to got out until there was a run of 3 days with temps above zero all day. I've already been off due to a mistake but I'm not going out when it'll not be my own fault


----------



## cyberknight (17 Jan 2016)

tallliman said:


> Thin layer of snow tonight in the Midlands. Turbo is calling tomorrow I feel.


Indeed , one of the days when i wish i had a turbo


----------



## cosmicbike (17 Jan 2016)

Woke this morning to a fine dusting of snow, so geared up for a drive to work. After letting the dogs out decided that, whilst it was still snowing/sleeting, it wasn't that cold. A meander up and down the road in my slippers confirmed this, so I came to work this morning on the bike. No issues on treated roads, but none of the cyclepaths were treated..


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (17 Jan 2016)

-2 deg and 2" of snow which has frozen solid. Typical, time off work and recovered from the flu but dare not go out just in case the roads are not gritted properly. Maybe later on today it'll improve enough to go out.


----------



## DaggersJeff (17 Jan 2016)

Just seen your avatar.....Hi from another League 2 fan
Accy cyclist,


----------



## NorthernDave (17 Jan 2016)

A couple of inches of frozen snow here in the capital of the North, so any cycling will be indoors today. 

Glad I got out yesterday before it arrived.


----------



## summerdays (17 Jan 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> From my window it looks like the snow frozen solid now, riding to the velodrome tomorrow where we have booked a taster session.
> No doubt I will fall off the fixie, never used cleats either before, so it will be an experience.
> Thanks to my ice spikers I will not fall off on the ride to there


Sounds fun - I look forward to hearing how it went!


----------



## crazyjoe101 (17 Jan 2016)

I gave the ice a miss yesterday morning but the snow today looks like fun - off I trot


----------



## LocalLad (17 Jan 2016)

Our estate road was all frosty this morning, but the main roads were fine. Only managed 8.5 miles though- could only find my finger less gloves, and it was a bit too nippy


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Jan 2016)

Enough snow in Leicester today to make me stay indoors, unless it buggers off quickly it will be a short ride to work tomorrow


----------



## fossyant (17 Jan 2016)

Ice and Snow have reached London - it's now actually news ?


----------



## subaqua (17 Jan 2016)

fossyant said:


> Ice and Snow have reached London - it's now actually news ?


Selected bits. There is bog all here in the east , even tfl have salted platforms at tube. Off to the boat show with the family.


----------



## G3CWI (17 Jan 2016)

Club run cancelled this morning - although I had already decided not to go.

Good call I think.


----------



## Drago (17 Jan 2016)

I had noticed it was a touch icy when I walked out to the car this morning.


----------



## summerdays (17 Jan 2016)

Drago said:


> I had noticed it was a touch icy when I walked out to the car this morning.
> View attachment 116138


It's not been cleared that well for a car that has moved (admittedly I have seen far worse!).


----------



## Drago (17 Jan 2016)

I've only reversed it up my own land to get the other car out!


----------



## fossyant (17 Jan 2016)

I'm not even stepping out the front door in my fragile condition. Don't fancy another 6 weeks in hospital


----------



## potsy (17 Jan 2016)

Slushy stuff left here after last night's snow, the ice tyres are not great on slush but I stayed upright again, doubt I'll be riding to work though..


----------



## Montydog (17 Jan 2016)

snow here in Leeds.....roads clear but road out of cul de sac not so....


----------



## tallliman (17 Jan 2016)

Not sure what the main roads are like here but skysports day pass procured to help a turbo session. Don't fancy the snow but really want to ride.


----------



## cyberknight (17 Jan 2016)

G3CWI said:


> Club run cancelled this morning - although I had already decided not to go.
> 
> Good call I think.


Got invited to the MIL for dinner today earlier in the week , i was a bit annoyed as it was the 1st chance i had got this year for a club run but seems a good call given the weather , starting to come down thick again so its the MTB for the commute , i might stick the original tyres on rather than the slicks i have on atm.


----------



## HLaB (17 Jan 2016)

I woke to a dusting of snow but it wasn't as bad as I was expecting and with it clouding over it actually felt milder than yesterday.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (17 Jan 2016)

summerdays said:


> Sounds fun - I look forward to hearing how it went!


Posted report in the utility ride thread.


----------



## crazyjoe101 (17 Jan 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Enough snow in Leicester today to make me stay indoors, unless it buggers off quickly it will be a short ride to work tomorrow


It was actually better than the ice that was around on Saturday morning, just wet and slushy but very rideable.


----------



## jonny jeez (17 Jan 2016)

potsy said:


> Slushy stuff left here after last night's snow, the ice tyres are not great on slush but I stayed upright again, doubt I'll be riding to work though..
> 
> View attachment 116146


Well, at least the snowman on the right enjoyed himself!


----------



## YahudaMoon (18 Jan 2016)

Weather checked

Im on the train in the morning,and all week by the looks of things makes a nice change, my only like really is wearing civvies and not changing clothes and the warm carriage is nice, though Id rather be cycling

Taking public transport puts you into the unknown if you'll ever arrive of what I dont like


----------



## mjr (18 Jan 2016)

YahudaMoon said:


> the warm carriage is nice


The heated sniffle incubator, you mean? 


YahudaMoon said:


> Taking public transport puts you into the unknown if you'll ever arrive of what I dont like


True, but you can minimise the risk. My rule of thumb in bad weather is to take any service that moves me closer to the destination even if it means I'll have to change again, unless I'm still close enough to get home unaided if all services stop. Bonus if I've got my folding bike, or walking boots and stick.


----------



## crazyjoe101 (18 Jan 2016)

Well if we're posting pictures...


Spoiler: Click for pictures :)






















Supersuperleeds said:


> Enough snow in Leicester today to make me stay indoors, unless it buggers off quickly it will be a short ride to work tomorrow





crazyjoe101 said:


> It was actually better than the ice that was around on Saturday morning, just wet and slushy but very rideable.


----------



## jonny jeez (18 Jan 2016)

crazyjoe101 said:


> Well if we're posting pictures...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Click for pictures :smile:


Blimey, I wouldn't ride in that, chapeau to you.


----------



## crazyjoe101 (18 Jan 2016)

jonny jeez said:


> Blimey, I wouldn't ride in that, chapeau to you.


It was cold but perfect in terms of traction, there wasn't any ice west of Leicester when I was out from 9.30, just snow, water and the stuff in between.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (18 Jan 2016)

jonny jeez said:


> Blimey, I wouldn't ride in that, chapeau to you.


----------



## snorri (18 Jan 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


>


I see you have the frost in the west Pat .

.


----------



## potsy (18 Jan 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> View attachment 116331


Even I would be ok using a Land Rover, that's cheating


----------



## Pat "5mph" (18 Jan 2016)

snorri said:


> I see you have the frost in the west Pat .
> 
> .


That pic is 2 years old @snorri snow was much deeper than that yesterday, melting away to ice now.


----------



## snorri (18 Jan 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> That pic is 2 years old @snorri snow was much deeper than that yesterday, melting away to ice now.


Ah, an old pic, and I was just thinking you were aging very well
The snow has been lying around here frozen solid for a few days now, Brrrrrr..


----------



## hennbell (18 Jan 2016)

I got a proper blizzard to deal with today. Lots of snow but not so much ice. The good news is a tail wind on the way home.


----------



## jonny jeez (19 Jan 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> View attachment 116331


Pat, from the distance you look like that alien chap from the predator movie, with your head mounted laser sight.


----------



## potsy (19 Jan 2016)

jonny jeez said:


> Pat, from the distance you look like that alien chap from the predator movie, with your head mounted laser sight.


Before or after it removes it's mask?


----------

